# Cube or Zen?



## julia44 (Mar 11, 2007)

Right now I have a store setup with Zen, it's ok I like it. I am going to be launching a new site probably in 6 months and am willing to try something different. Should I go with zen again or cube, and why? Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I prefer cubecart, but you'll find lots of tips and experiences with both in a search of the forums


----------



## julia44 (Mar 11, 2007)

lol thanks...at this rate I will probably stick with zen since it is what I know. But I have to talk with my designers and staff and get some input before I decide. My host prefers cubecart, I don't have a preference, and my designer prefers something that is not a option. FUN FUN thanks again


----------



## expo (Mar 22, 2007)

My problem with zen is that almost every site with it looks the same as every other except for the color.


----------



## normsbrand (Jul 26, 2006)

I am currently working on developing my site using cube cart.

I will have to let you know once it is up and running.


----------



## julia44 (Mar 11, 2007)

thanks! I keep meaning to put cube on my extra domain but just haven't had time to play with it. But I should be able to mess with it this week. Fortunately I have an awesome host who said she would help me play with it. Sometimes when we have free time we take our extra domains and test out free things to see if it is something we would use in the future, fun stuff...anyhow good luck!


----------



## oddhuman (Jul 27, 2006)

expo said:


> My problem with zen is that almost every site with it looks the same as every other except for the color.


Zen-cart comes with one template. Many people just change the colors around and leave it at that. You will have to really get in the code to make your site different. You just have to get familiar with the template system and knowing some html and css will be helpful. I am currently working on my zen-cart site (my 1st one). Right now it is sweet and simple, but I am still working on it and want to change more stuff.

BravoGFX:, Custom Graphics and Decals


----------



## swissarmour (Apr 29, 2007)

hey guys... so zencart is basic n easy... what about cubecart tho? everyone recommends it so is it free or no?? i dont c it integrated to googlecheckout... everyone just says cubecart is great but well... why? and i mean if it is pay is it worth it do u get a trial? how can u install it what are the host requirements?


----------



## oddhuman (Jul 27, 2006)

There is a free version of cubecart. Just to the Download section and look for the most recent version (which looks to be v3.0.16). As for the requirements 

PHP 4.1.1 + (Scripting Language) - PHP 5 supported. 
MySQL 3.23 + (Database Server) - MySQL 5 supported.
GD 1.6 + (Image Library) recommended. 
Linux / Unix hosting account recommended.
Curl with SSL support required for some shipping/payment modules.

this is off the cubecart site.

If you are looking for installation instruction check out the cubecart forums. Most hosting companies have an auto installer (Fantastico Auto Installer) that all you do is fill some information and the installer will do it for you.

Hope this helps out.


----------



## swissarmour (Apr 29, 2007)

whats the diff. between the free and the pay versions of cubecart? are all of those mods available? what advantages would u have over a typical cart like zencart with these?


----------



## oddhuman (Jul 27, 2006)

> what’s the diff. between the free and the pay versions of cubecart?


The difference is the cubecart copyright notice at the bottom of your cubecart site. You pay to remove that. You also get 3 months of tech support from cubecart. You can use the "free" version but the copyright has to be there.



> are all of those mods available?


Some mods are free, most you will have to pay for.




> what advantages would u have over a typical cart like zencart with these?


Don't know if there are many advantages. Doesn't matter which one you pick, either way you will have a good shopping cart package.


----------



## burgensteen (Jun 24, 2006)

I think Cubecart is far easier to modify and the stores I create for clients and see from others using cubecart are more varied, I feel Zen stores all look quite similiar.
You can go to the forums and check out modders skins free and for sale or check the show off threads, they all have them. This gives you an impression of what they are capable of.


----------



## normsbrand (Jul 26, 2006)

Julia, I finally got my site up and running using CubeCart. CC can be customized any way you like. I really enjoy the CC backend. It makes adding products so easy, plus there are so many Mods that can add so many great features.


----------



## julia44 (Mar 11, 2007)

dekace said:


> oscomerce, it helps a lot


I'm sorry I don't like oscommerace at all. I've played with it in the past and would never choose it on a live store. I'm glad it works for you though. Zen is my preference.


----------

